# Train crash this morning.



## FinancialAnalystKid (Jan 26, 2005)

This morning I wake up find that five miles down the road there's a tragic train crash. As of now, 10 confirmed dead and 100s injured. All the local hospitals are on med alert. People from different departments of the hospital (admin/business/finance) are being pulled to help with the influx of patients.

I know several people that take those trains to work every day. Some with kids bring them to schools near to where they work. 

Send thoughts out to those passengers and their familes aboard the Glendale Metrolink train crash.

Glenn


----------



## just_jon (Jan 26, 2005)

Yes, it evidently was triggered by a suicidal man stopping on the tracks.

He then had 2nd thoughts and left his vehicle. He survived.


----------



## Smitty (Jan 27, 2005)

> Yes, it evidently was triggered by a suicidal man stopping on the tracks.
> 
> He then had 2nd thoughts and left his vehicle. He survived.


They've got the bastard in custody.  (11 counts of murder for now...  )

That Chicken%*&# should have just stepped in front of the **** thing.  It's about the most selfish thing anyone can do.

My prayers go to those who lost folks or got hurt, same to the guys in Iraq everyday, especially today.  

My boss' mother stepped in front of the Coaster in San Diego county in '96; one of his brothers was on the train coming to visit.  The train kept going (didn't derail anway...), and only the family/friends/driver were hurt by the loss.  Now we both work with Survivors of Suicide, San Diego (if you know anyone needing a bit of direction).

Smitty

Thank God we don't live in HELL-A anymore.


----------



## The Tamer (Jan 27, 2005)

The same thing happened in the UK a while ago.  Except that, in the UK crash, the suicidal man stayed in the car.  But as you say, why use a car?  Why not just step in front of the train? - Better still, do it in a way that's not going to cause massive trauma to people such as train drivers, etc.

Having said that, we have to concede that someone wanting to kill himself is hardly in possession of all his faculties - perhaps they just cannot comprehend the enormity of the impact of their behaviour?

Who knows?

Still, my thoughts are with the victims of these tragedies.


----------



## Legacy 12630 (Jan 27, 2005)

pennysaver said:
			
		

> They've got the bastard in custody.
> 
> That Chicken%*&# should have just stepped in front of the **** thing.  It's about the most selfish thing anyone can do.



If only it were that simple.

Desperate, suicidal people probably do not have the same powers of logical deduction as you.

Why not cancel the normal legal process and just have citizens like you hang the "bastard" ?



			
				pennysaver said:
			
		

> My prayers go to those who lost folks or got hurt, same to the guys in Iraq everyday, especially today.



Re Iraq, all lives lost in Iraq since the US attack have been the result of the US attack.
Is it not a bit hypocritical to link the tragedy of this train crash to what's happening in Iraq and then additionally to add the insult of offering prayers?
And why especially today?

Also : Is not this board (version 2) supposed to avoid the sort of controversial subject you have chosen to mention (i.e. Iraq) ?


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh boy, I smell a fart...

Either way, lives lost in any manner is always tragic and sad.  There are more victims than just those who died.  Mothers, Fathers, Brothers, Sisters, Husbands, Wives, Children...Let's be aware of that and leave the politics out of it.


----------



## Legacy 12630 (Jan 27, 2005)

Todd Bardoni said:
			
		

> Oh boy, I smell a fart...



Stop bending over.


----------



## Legacy 12630 (Jan 27, 2005)

Todd Bardoni said:
			
		

> Either way, lives lost in any manner is always tragic and sad.  There are more victims than just those who died.  Mothers, Fathers, Brothers, Sisters, Husbands, Wives, Children...Let's be aware of that and leave the politics out of it.



Exactly !  Linking it to Iraq is ********.


----------



## Amnesia_180 (Jan 27, 2005)

That selfish a5$ hole!
He wanted to take his own life! And in the process of doing it he didnt realise he would take many with him! 

However, he now isn't dead and he still killed !! **** idiot! even if it was just one person, that is still 1 too many!


----------



## tails (Feb 10, 2005)

You say thats its one too many, i'll have to disagree on that to some degree. People see death as tragic and/or horrific. i have to agree with it too. people leaving us like that is not real good to think about. I know it is tragic that people die. but remember, people die on average every 8-10 seconds, and a person is born every 4-6 seconds (i'm pretty sure thats right) If we keep this up we will over populate the earth and it will no longer be able to sustain life. This sounds harsh but believe me its true. If we didn't have disease, poverty and natural disasters. then this world would be over populated and we would no longer exist. You would have to be rich to live and be able to afford food. So in the long run, the people that die, are also dying to help save the rest of us. So don't think of them as idiots, think of them for helping to save you and me.


----------



## caringsharingbristolbilly (Feb 11, 2005)

> but remember, people die on average every 8-10 seconds,



Personally, I don't die every 8-10 seconds. 

 :wink: 

At least I hope I


----------



## tails (Feb 22, 2005)

> Personally, I don't die every 8-10 seconds.




lol, i like your thinking. I probably woulda said the same thing... lol.


----------

